# Structural Insulated Panels (SIPS)



## kzotter (Mar 16, 2013)

Our recently completed cabin was constructed using structural insulated panels or SIPS. After much research we landed on using SIPS for their superior insulating features, ease of build (build 1 floor a day), pre-installed electrical chases, windows & door openings come pre-built, fractional labor costs, fireproof inner core, etc., etc. We live at an elevation of 4400' in western NC where we see plenty of cold air, wind, snow and having almost gone through our first winter...we're glad we chose SIPS.

Check out http://www.eco-panels.com Nice folks to work with and they offer a wonderful high energy saving product that can be adapted to almost any design.

Happy building!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Those look pretty easy to assemble and well insulated.


----------



## Mcompton1973 (Mar 17, 2013)

What kind of cost did you encounter vs traditional frame construction?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have been researching sips and would like to know the weight of the average panel.
Thanks


----------



## kzotter (Mar 16, 2013)

Very easy to assemble and super insulated (6" walls are rated R40). The cost of the SIPS are somewhat more expensive than stick built in regard to material cost BUT the labor cost is significantly LESS expensive...you build a floor a day. The floor has walls, door openings, window openings, electrical chases, headers, exterior finish all complete. Each panel, depending upon it's size (usually 4' wide by up to 20' tall, weigh in at about 100 pounds (for 4' x 9', taller weigh more). Good source for the product is http://www.eco-panels.com. You can also get a feel for our build at http://www.mapletreeadventure.blogspot.com


----------



## kerriella (Mar 24, 2013)

This looks pretty amazing! The house I am looking to build is on a pretty tight budget though. I have some wiggle room. How many square feet is your home? And how much was it for your SIPS? And if I am understanding you correctly, this includes your floor, walls, window and door openings pre-cut, electical and plumbing pre-cut? Until yesterday when I was researching insulation I knew nothing about SIPS so any information would be greatly appreciated. That way I can determine if this is a real possibility for me or not.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have been researching SIPs for a while and this site does show cost.
My question is does the cost per sq ft also include the cutout areas for windows and doors. In other words a 4 x 8 has 32 sq ft. What if there is a cutout for a 3 x 6 window?
I'm looking to build something simple on my place up in Tn. More like a pole barn appearance with lots of windows.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

If I had to build now, SIPS are the only method I would use.

The savings in energy costa are tremendous, and you will really appreciate it in the long term.


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

I get my sips from General Panel out of Johnson City, Tn. They have the best prices that I have found so far. 


www.mktimberworks.com


----------



## kzotter (Mar 16, 2013)

Kerriella- the cost does not include the floor system or roof system (in my build).

Po boy- cost does include the window and door cutouts and headers.

The end product was looked at by 2 structural engineers and found to exceed all load limits.


----------

